# Lots of travel



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got a hedgehog and I travel a lot. My hedgehog got car sick on the way home from getting her and I want to know if it will stop.

any one know?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Likely won't stop...hedgies often get carsick...they seem to have sensitive little tummies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How old is she? If a baby, it is possible she will grow out of it. If an adult, it is highly unlikely.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

She's two months old.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Every hedgie is different...and what you see at 2 months may change as she grows...you will just have to wait and see...

How long will you be gone? Sometimes it's easier and less stressful for everyone to leave hedgie at home with a sitter.

How far? Car? Plane? Snarf is okay in a car for 2 hours on a smooth road but if the road is windy or bumpy he hurls.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess it just depends on the hedgie.. I travel fairly frequently with Paprika and have never had a problem with her getting sick in the car.. then again the longest trip I've taken with her was like an hour and a half in the car.. usually they are short trips to the vet and back or to my boyfriend's house.. I'm always so pleased when she doesn't get sick and then eats heartily when she gets back home


----------

